# Water Wisteria Help



## shi (Sep 14, 2012)

There are microscopic white particles covering the stem and a little of the leaves on my water wisteria, and it comes off if I scrape at it. Any idea what that might be?


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

It sounds like a fungus... I have water wisteria in 5 of my tanks, and they don't have what you're describing. Wisteria does grow roots from its stem, they look like little white strings; but there's nothing on the leaves.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I have those on my Amazon Sword plants too..the roots..lil strings..but Wisteria..breaks off so easy..lil pieces floating around..but if yu see fuzz its possibly dying..and will turn ucky brown..I am not likin Wisteria for that reason..they seem to die quickly.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

lelei said:


> I have those on my Amazon Sword plants too..the roots..lil strings..but Wisteria..breaks off so easy..lil pieces floating around..but if yu see fuzz its possibly dying..and will turn ucky brown..I am not likin Wisteria for that reason..they seem to die quickly.



I love wisteria, I think it's so pretty. In only 1 one of my tanks, it died quickly, and I don't know why. It's the only tank with a lot of water movement, so maybe they prefer still water? In all the betta tanks, the wisteria does great and grows like a weed.


----------



## shi (Sep 14, 2012)

They aren't fuzzy, they look kind of like....spores...and it's only growing on the top part of the plant, on the stem and surrounding petiole ):

And yes, all plants' roots grow on the lower part of the stems 

@toad: I love wisteria too, looks so pretty! My cousin actually gave me a piece that she nipped off from her bigger plant, so my betta baby wouldn't be lonely...hahahah


----------



## shi (Sep 14, 2012)

Here's a picture if it helps:


----------

